# Severed head of stolen Shetland pony found dumped



## itsonlyme (17 November 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ped-snatched-allotment.html?ito=feeds-newsxml 

sickos


----------



## take it easy (17 November 2011)

theres some sick people around!!!


----------



## Tammytoo (17 November 2011)

Poor, poor pony - and how horrifying for the owner.

May the murderers rot in hell.


----------



## Amymay (17 November 2011)

Just awful.


----------



## luckilotti (17 November 2011)

Unbelievable, my thoughts go out to the owner, i hope they catch the one/those responsible.
RIP Trigger x


----------



## Archangel (17 November 2011)

Poor pony and horrific for the owner.  Absolutely horrific.


----------



## millhouse (17 November 2011)

Truly horrific.  May the poor little pony rest in peace.


----------



## pines of rome (17 November 2011)

Why would anybody do this? poor little pony, my heart goes out to its owner!


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (17 November 2011)

Beyond words. As an owner how would you ever get over it? Hope the sick b******s rot in hell. RIP Trigger.


----------



## JanetGeorge (17 November 2011)

pines of rome said:



			Why would anybody do this? poor little pony, my heart goes out to its owner!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds very 'personal' - taken with her ducks being attacked too.  She's obviously pi**ed off some sicko - I'd put money on either an ex-boyfriend, or a wanna-be boyfriend she rejected, or a fellow allotment holder who objects to animals being kept on the allotments!


----------



## Holly Hocks (17 November 2011)

JanetGeorge said:



			Sounds very 'personal' - taken with her ducks being attacked too.  She's obviously pi**ed off some sicko - I'd put money on either an ex-boyfriend, or a wanna-be boyfriend she rejected, or a fellow allotment holder who objects to animals being kept on the allotments!
		
Click to expand...

This is just what my OH has said to me, although it didn't cross my mind. But whatever the circumstances, it is still horrific.  Poor pony.  My thoughts go out to the owner


----------



## QUICKFIRE (17 November 2011)

Don't say if they found the rest of him! makes me think if some one had him for the meat!
How distressing for the owner, so sorry..


----------



## Lynnie1 (17 November 2011)

What the hell is wrong with some people!!!  Just dont get it.  Hope it was quick for the poor little chap.  RIP Trigger and the ducks and thoughts with the owner


----------



## propoopicker (17 November 2011)

Im afraid theres alot of immigrants now who dreadfully dont have the same thoughts and attachments to animals that we do . Lots of swans and sheep going missing too . Could that pony have been taken for food , its really common on the continent . Only in britain do we abhor eating horse  . All ours are driven overland for the belgians italians and french to eat . Makes me sick !!


----------



## Tinseltoes (17 November 2011)

Poor owner and pony.Some sick people around. Hope whoever did this get caught!!


----------



## SaharaS (17 November 2011)

Poor Trigger, rest in peace..

Doesn't even bare thinking about what the poor lady is going through.

And all this after some twi* relaxes border controlls..I suspect if not an angry stalker it will be as suggested above, immigrants. I was burgled and he was caught..police said he'd been let of in court three times previously due to having a wife & baby to raise...and that makes it ok...It disgusts me that anyone could have done this, and disgusts me that these people come here & abuse us & our beloved animals,just because they can..I hope karma bites them hard


----------



## TicTac (17 November 2011)

Im just speechless.


----------



## Fantasy_World (17 November 2011)

Awful and very sad


----------



## daisydee (18 November 2011)

Just awful.i have recently started a course in horse rehabilitation at a sanctuary and it shocks me the cruelty some poor horses have suffered at the hands of evil people.this is just sick,beyond words.


----------



## Rosie Round The Hills (18 November 2011)

propoopicker said:



			Im afraid theres alot of immigrants now who dreadfully dont have the same thoughts and attachments to animals that we do . Lots of swans and sheep going missing too . Could that pony have been taken for food , its really common on the continent . Only in britain do we abhor eating horse  . All ours are driven overland for the belgians italians and french to eat . Makes me sick !!
		
Click to expand...


Having read the story on the original link I can now say for certain only that there is at least one very sick and cruel individual who lives in the vicinity of this lady.  

I am absolutely certain that there is NOTHING in the story to suggest that this was done by Immigrants, be they Belgians, Italians, French, or any other type of foreign person living in this country. 

Nor do I see how relaxation of border controls could have prevented this happening.


----------



## SaharaS (18 November 2011)

JackyandRosie said:



			Having read the story on the original link I can now say for certain only that there is at least one very sick and cruel individual who lives in the vicinity of this lady.  

I am absolutely certain that there is NOTHING in the story to suggest that this was done by Immigrants, be they Belgians, Italians, French, or any other type of foreign person living in this country. 

Nor do I see how relaxation of border controls could have prevented this happening.
		
Click to expand...

I can speak from experience regarding immigrants..not tarring all with the same brush in the slightest but once bitten...it is extremely possible that you are quite right it may be someone local and English, sadly we will probably never know


----------



## Pedantic (20 November 2011)

if they catch who did it, the pathetic sentence they get will probably make her physically sick as well


----------



## snaptie (23 November 2011)

http://www.journallive.co.uk/north-...-severed-head-dumped-in-woods-72703-29829878/


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (24 November 2011)

Sick B4rs4rds
  hang themn.

 Poor little trigger   

 he must died horrid..

 RIP little one no one can hurt you now  RIP little ducks.

 heart felt thought for the owner ,  get the  other 
animals  some where safe .


----------



## cymbeline (24 November 2011)

I think they arrested a 58 yr old man? Just looking for more info now.


----------



## stencilface (24 November 2011)

Poor pony  and poor ducks 

Who would do that, does sound like someone was taking out their revenge, but what a cowardly thing to do


----------



## Tonibird83 (24 November 2011)

WTF is up with people????!! I'm speechless though would happily give karma a helping hand and deal out what's been dealt


----------



## melishous (25 November 2011)

oh god thats awful! rip trigger x


----------

